# anyone been to electric picnic with a baby?



## Morley

Hi there
I have always wanted to go to electric picnic and as it turns out the weekend it's on this year is our 10th wedding anniversary and we long ago arranged so my mother in law is minding our older children.  we have booked a nice hotel and were planning to bring 5 month old baby.
But can't get it out of my head that electric picnic it would make us feel a lot younger than a stuffy hotel.  it's becoming like a major obsession.  Would have to bring the baby along though as i'm still breastfeeding.
I have entered the pimp my tent competition three times now, and getting excited that i might win.  Husband thinks I'm mad and i should just stop thinking about it (what are the chances anyway).
So, would we be mad to bring baby?  If we won of course.  it would be a nice tent and everything.  i know it's theoretical and everything, but has anyone done it and what do you think?
thanks
M


----------



## MugsGame

I assume you're aware tickets are sold out?
MugsGame (who has been invited to sing at EP this year!)


----------



## Morley

yes, this is why my husband is telling me i am mad!
was just wondering if i won the competition would i be able to go and bring baby.
Can't get it out of my head, think it will be anti - ageing, which after 3 children i badly need!!
thanks
M


----------



## Blossy

Is electric picnic like Oxygen??? if it is id stay well clear with a baby, in a tent if anyone drunk trampled the tent??? i dunno i would seriously have the fear about it!!! i would pump like i never pumped before and bring the pump obviously!!! Maybe its not as hectic or young as oxygen!!! it would be freezing also, i dunno would the neighbours be happy with a weekend away at a concert and listening to a baby???


----------



## truthseeker

OP - you need to ask yourself this:
How responsible would it be to take a 5 month old (who is breastfeeding) to an outdoor concert, full of drunk people, full of noise, full of people taking drugs (probably), with possibly questionable toilet and shower facilities?


----------



## DavyJones

truthseeker said:


> OP - you need to ask yourself this:
> How responsible would it be to take a 5 month old (who is breastfeeding) to an outdoor concert, full of drunk people, full of noise, full of people taking drugs (probably), with possibly questionable toilet and shower facilities?



When you put it like that, I really need to get myself a ticket

I have been to many festivals and have often seen young babies at them. Wouldn't be my thing though for the reasons listed above.


----------



## square1

Hi M

I've been to Electric Picnic most years since it started. Dont worry it is nothing like the Oxegen experience! I go to both and can safely say there is a much more family friendly atmosphere in EP. There is a family campsite and also a quiet campsite especially to cater for someone who has their children with them - and also who just like sleep! I have seen people there with young children but to be honest I don't know if I've seen anyone with a child as young as five months? You would have to see would you be able to easily look after your child without much running water. Only you could really say how much 'comfort' is needed. If I were you I'd look into some of the 'luxury' accomodation which is offered onsite. Is it really not possible to leave your youngest with your mum if you could leave bottles ready? That would be the idea situation really. 
There is forum on the EP website - it would probably be worth your while putting any questions you have there. 
As to tickets being sold out, try buy and sell, toutless.ie and gumtree. I have seen tickets for sale and if you want to go you should be able to get one fairly easily. 

I have mine since the pre-sale and I can't wait for it! Hopefully see you there


----------



## landmarkjohn

a camper van is another option, treat yourself and hire one......... Go for it Morely!!


----------



## z105

[broken link removed]

Now you just have to get tickets !


----------



## thundercat

Do it! It will definitely be ok, nothing like oxegen! Don't have kids but when I do they will definitely be coming along! They need to be educated - even if they are only 5 months!


----------



## Hurling Fan

If you're breastfeeding you won't need running water - one of the great advantages of human milk!  Don't forget to take a sling to keep baby close and you'll love it.  Personally think a baby of this age is so much easier to take places than older kids.  Enjoy!


----------



## Staples

If you feel you cope well enough as it is with a five-month old, only you can decide whether you could handle the extra hardship.

Personally, I think looking after babies is a tough enough job without voluntarily making it any tougher.


----------



## Caveat

MugsGame said:


> (who has been invited to sing at EP this year!)


 
Eh...care to expand?


----------



## Vanilla

Caveat said:


> Eh...care to expand?


 
Ah go on, go on, go on...


----------



## Dicette

I saw at least one woman with a very young baby in a sling at last year's EP and several others with babies in pushchairs.

The baby in the sling was wearing big ear muffs - something to bare in mind. Have to say the mum looking liked she was having an enjoyable and relaxing time!


----------



## Blossy

from OP original post, it looks like she will be def in a tent as she hoping for tickets through a competition, and wouldnt know then if she allocated to specific area, not the family area!
me personally if i was int he need to feel young again, i wouldnt bring a 5mth old with me


----------



## truthseeker

Hurling Fan said:


> If you're breastfeeding you won't need running water - one of the great advantages of human milk!


 
But wont both mother and baby require running water to wash?


----------



## Dicette

You are not pre-allocated camping spots at the Electric Picnic - you choose where to pitch your tent based on space available.

Last year, there was ample space in the quiet/family area - in fact it was the least crowded area by far.


----------



## gebbel

Thinking of bringing a 5 month old to an outdoor concert, I though I had heard it all before .


----------



## DavyJones

gebbel said:


> Thinking of bringing a 5 month old to an outdoor concert, I though I had heard it all before .




Curl up by the fire with a book, drink a cup of horlicks and leave the youngsters alone  Festivals are for all the family.


----------



## Morley

THANK YOU everybody for your replies.  Haven't been online for a few days so its nice to see all the interest.

Normally i am very sensible, just got this idea into my head that EP would be a better way to celebrate a wedding anniversary than a nice hotel.  I had a friend there last year who was pregnant told me it was perfect for families, but i had my doubts!

And i'm not a total flake, i know it's sold out but there is a competition being run by the charity warchild called pimp my tent (i think its warchild.ie) where you can win vip tickets, posh tent in the vip campsite, bed with sheets... you get the picture.

As i don't like roughing it, i got this idea into my head.  Hubby of course thinks i am cracked and will be so gratified to hear that everyone else does too.  Have entered the competition four times, may stop now, or may enter just one more time!!

anyway will let you all know if i win it...!
thanks
M


----------



## indebtedgal

Morley

After reading your post i read the 1st few replies eg.. "ask yourself how responsible etc".. and i tuned out..

IMO the best thing you can do for your kids is to live your life!! keep your sense of youth and your sense of fun. If i had tickets for the ep i'd give them to you!! one of my partners earliers memories is of being on his dads shoulders at queen, whereas mine is going for a nice safe drive to the grannys on a sunday listening to the match on the radio! I know what i'd like my kids to remember. I'm nearly 4 months pg now and i hope i'll have the same outlook at you.. Go for it and f*** the begrudgers. I always thought i didn't like kids, now i am starting to realise i don't like people who have kids. A good friend used the line recently, "its ok for you, its different when you have a child", in relation to going on a road trip. Excuse me while I go make myself sick with the maturity of it!!


----------



## truthseeker

indebtedgal said:


> IMO the best thing you can do for your kids is to live your life!!


 
I am sure many an adult child of an alcoholic would disagree with that sentiment.
As would adults who were left alone for long periods as children while their parents partied or stayed out late socialising or whatever.

Is the whole point of being a good parent NOT to just live your own life but to consider your children and their feelings too?


----------



## ubiquitous

indebtedgal said:


> I always thought i didn't like kids, now i am starting to realise i don't like people who have kids.



An incredibly crass statement, imho.


----------



## funnymunny

Truthseeker, I doubt that the poster was talking about alcoholic or abusive (and an alcoholic does not have to be an abuser either) parents.  I also think it is fair to say that many parents allow their children to dominate their lives, although I doubt the parents see it that way. I too think you should go ahead and live your life, within the confines of the obvious responsibilites you have to your children.  I don't think taking your baby/child to EP constitutes child abuse or neglect.  Neglect would be to go and leave the child at home on its own. 

Ubiquitious, why is it crass? It may not be well put but children are a product of their environment and upbringing and frankly I can see where the poster is coming from.  If you see a very bold child, is it the child or the parents are at fault?


----------



## ubiquitous

funnymunny said:


> Ubiquitious, why is it crass?



The comment seemed to me to betray a misanthropic and rather superior attitude that I personally found a bit repellent. That's just my opinion. Others are free to disagree.


----------



## Plek Trum

I have been to the EP for the last 5 years.  I see several families with kids there, primarily from morning till early evening.  Once the nighttime hits all 'sensible' parents are back in the family camping area - where, incidentally, there is a lovely vibe and parents actually get to stay up a little later than expecting and have a good time with others.  

There are LOADS of programmes, events and areas that are *ideal* for families during the day and the festival doesnt get mental unless you are crammed inside the stage tents.  

I would ideally recommend it when your child is even a wee bit older and even then depending on how the weather is (as if we'd know!). Be prepared to 
(a)leave if your little one doesnt settle on the first night  and 
(b)head back to family camping at dusk / nightfall.


----------



## thundercat

truthseeker said:


> I am sure many an adult child of an alcoholic would disagree with that sentiment.




I really don't see what that has to do with the whole issue! She's talking about going to electric picnic! Where does alcoholism come into that? When the other poster told her to live her life I think she was referring to the OP's question about electric picnic not standing under the canal skulling back flagons of cider.


----------



## A_b

EP is really great for all family. Loads of kids there. Hope you manage to get tickets. Have a ball!!!


----------



## Morley

Thanks indebtedgal and plektrum and a_b, for varied responses and i am delighted to have sparked a debate even if it is somewhat off topic.
there are still only about 200 entries to the competition so it's not bad odds.
how about i come back to you all if i win the tickets and we can all decide then if i will go or not...!?!
M


----------



## Henny Penny

Wish I had the guts to go and bring my 2 along ... Mr. HP couldn't stand the idea of a tent - school on Monday etc. So many excuses ... Go for it Morley - have a ball ....


----------



## Plek Trum

Morley said:


> Thanks indebtedgal and plektrum and a_b, for varied responses and i am delighted to have sparked a debate even if it is somewhat off topic.
> there are still only about 200 entries to the competition so it's not bad odds.
> how about i come back to you all if i win the tickets and we can all decide then if i will go or not...!?!
> M


 
If you win and decide NOT to go, I will gladly take the prize from you and make a donation to a charity of your choice!..


----------



## And76

Deffo go for it, you're youngster will have the pleasure of telling his/her pals when they're in their teens that he/she did their first festival before they were one - excellent idea, hope it works out for you!!


----------



## square1

Well Morley - did you go in the end?


----------



## rob30

gebbel said:


> Thinking of bringing a 5 month old to an outdoor concert, I though I had heard it all before .


 

A 5 month old! They were a hell of a lot younger than that there this weekend.

Next year, i hear all the rage will be a premature baby, in an incubator, with a diesel generator to keep the whole thing going!

Madness!


----------

